# If you child was Gay or lesbian......



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2006)

would you accept the fact or would you deny he/she is your child.
Would you still love them?


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2006)

I love all  people


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd kill there mother


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 22, 2006)

id name them min0


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> id name them min0


So you would know your kid is gay before he is even born.......must in the genes.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> I'd kill *there* mother


I See................


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 22, 2006)

Id rename him IF he turned out gay or lesbian


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I would give them a bible for their birthday and send them off to church.
Honestly, I would be happy. The worst thing anyone can do is cover up who they really are. Accept yourself, be yourself, what more could any parent want? I would just be happy that they had the guts to talk to me.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 22, 2006)

_It would be fine if I had a lesbian daughter. _


----------



## maniclion (Aug 22, 2006)

nO DOUBT i WOULD LOVE THEM, IN FACT i WOULD WORK EXTRA HARD TO SHOW THEM MY LOVE SINCE IT'S A HARD WORLD FOR HOMOSEXUALS.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 22, 2006)

maniclion said:


> nO DOUBT i WOULD LOVE THEM, IN FACT i WOULD WORK EXTRA HARD TO SHOW THEM MY LOVE SINCE IT'S A HARD WORLD FOR HOMOSEXUALS.



   

Those sound like words of wisdom, despite the fact they were typed like a 
4th grader.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 22, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Those sound like words of wisdom, despite the fact they were typed like a
> 4th grader.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I love all  people





Mr Burton, you were not put upon this world to "Get It"


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Mr Burton, you were not put upon this world to "Get It"


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> would you accept the fact or would you deny he/she is your child.
> Would you still love them?



I would accept the fact that they're gay, but I would still disown him/her. As for loving them, prolly not. I am strongly against homosexuality in all its forms.  This summer I saw two gay guys walking down the street and grabbing each other's ass. It made me wanna fuckin throw up. That shit is sick.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> would you accept the fact or would you deny he/she is your child.
> Would you still love them?




Yes, but I would still sell them into slavery


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Yes, but I would still sell them into slavery



Screw you dad!


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 22, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't give a shit.  I wouldn't want a son that was feminine, regardless of whether they were gay or not.  But if he was gay and didn't walk like a girl, or talk with a lisp, or walk around limp-wristed all the time I wouldn't care.

If he was feminine, I would treat him just like my other children.  He would probably just annoy me from time to time.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't give a shit.  I wouldn't want a son that was feminine, regardless of whether they were gay or not.  But if he was gay and didn't walk like a girl, or talk with a lisp, or walk around limp-wristed all the time I wouldn't care.
> 
> If he was feminine, I would treat him just like my other children.  He would probably just annoy me from time to time.



You'd call him a fag, and you know it!

I know what you mean though, I have no problems with gay guys.
I can't stand the ones that ACT like girls though.
That have really high voices and walk around in womens jeans and shit.

Its fucking GHEEEY


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> I would accept the fact that they're gay, but I would still disown him/her. As for loving them, prolly not. I am strongly against homosexuality in all its forms. This summer I saw two gay guys walking down the street and grabbing each other's ass. It made me wanna fuckin throw up. That shit is sick.


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> I would accept the fact that they're gay, but I would still disown him/her. As for loving them, prolly not. I am strongly against homosexuality in all its forms.  This summer I saw two gay guys walking down the street and grabbing each other's ass. It made me wanna fuckin throw up. That shit is sick.


Go play in traffic you idiot.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> I would accept the fact that they're gay, but I would still disown him/her. As for loving them, prolly not. I am strongly against homosexuality in all its forms.  This summer I saw two gay guys walking down the street and grabbing each other's ass. It made me wanna fuckin throw up. That shit is sick.




Wow...what a douchebag!


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

Why are you people so accepting of queers? No wonder America is going down the shitter.


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 23, 2006)

You know, studies have shown that homophobic people are more likely to be aroused by gay porn than people who are not homophobic.  It is a form of denial and scapegoating.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Why are you people so accepting of queers? No wonder America is going down the shitter.




"queers" do not hurt other people by their choice to buttfuck each other. Why does someone else's decision, which doesn't affect your life one bit, make you so angry? Why do you hate something that doesn???t fucking effect you at all? Gay people work, contribute to the economy, are far less likely to rape your wife, molest your children, rob your house, or murder you. 

Its funny that there is a correlation between homophobes and violent offenders. I think you have some unresolved psychological issues that are causing you to blow a fuse there buddy. Do you secretly want to suck dick? I bet you do. I bet you hate that about yourself so you project it onto gays to keep from dealing with it.  


I use to make fun of gay people, because I was taught that they were subhuman. After I moved out of small-town ignorance, I eventually met some gay people for the first time, and you know what? They are regular people. They just want to live their lives without people like you slinging hate at them. I might still poke fun and make a joke here and there, but the truly hateful shit like what you say offends me, because you are talking about people that I am proud to call my friends.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not afraid of gay people, I just dislike them and have an extreme disgust with the acts they perform. I couldn't look at my kid knowing he stuck his dick in another guys ass. I don't watch gay porn. Yes, I have seen lesbian porn on a friends computer a long time ago. It's not appealing to me and I don't get off on it. Maybe someone should do a study on the immorality of homosexuality.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 23, 2006)

KelJu said:


> "queers" do not hurt other people by their choice to buttfuck each other. Why does someone else's decision, which doesn't affect your life one bit, make you so angry? Why do you hate something that doesn???t fucking effect you at all? Gay people work, contribute to the economy, are far less likely to rape your wife, molest your children, rob your house, or murder you.
> 
> Its funny that there is a correlation between homophobes and violent offenders. I think you have some unresolved psychological issues that are causing you to blow a fuse there buddy. Do you secretly want to suck dick? I bet you do. I bet you hate that about yourself so you project it onto gays to keep from dealing with it.
> 
> ...



True story. All we need in this world is more hate.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> I'm not afraid of gay people, I just dislike them and have an extreme disgust with the acts they perform. I couldn't look at my kid knowing he stuck his dick in another guys ass. I don't watch gay porn. Yes, I have seen lesbian porn on a friends computer a long time ago. It's not appealing to me and I don't get off on it. Maybe someone should do a study on the immorality of homosexuality.



Immorality? 
 

Pfft, you're not worth my time, so I will just say keep up the hate man. Maybe your hate and ignorance will not let you down.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

I would not care in the slightest bit.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> I'm not afraid of gay people, I just dislike them and have an extreme disgust with the acts they perform. I couldn't look at my kid knowing he stuck his dick in another guys ass. I don't watch gay porn. Yes, I have seen lesbian porn on a friends computer a long time ago. It's not appealing to me and I don't get off on it. Maybe someone should do a study on the immorality of homosexuality.



What is immoral about homosexuality?


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

KelJu said:


> "queers" do not hurt other people by their choice to buttfuck each other. Why does someone else's decision, which doesn't affect your life one bit, make you so angry? Why do you hate something that doesn???t fucking effect you at all? Gay people work, contribute to the economy, are far less likely to rape your wife, molest your children, rob your house, or murder you.
> 
> Its funny that there is a correlation between homophobes and violent offenders. I think you have some unresolved psychological issues that are causing you to blow a fuse there buddy. Do you secretly want to suck dick? I bet you do. I bet you hate that about yourself so you project it onto gays to keep from dealing with it.
> 
> ...



They are subhuman. And they do affect my life. They affect everyone's lives. They vote, become politicians (that stupid people vote for), and like I said in my previous post their PDA is disgusting. 

I don't want to meet gay people. They are not normal. I know someone is gonna say "Well what's so good about normal anyway?" There are certain things that you just don't do. You don't piss in public and you don't fuck a person of the same sex.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> What is immoral about homosexuality?



What isn't immoral? It's not natural. If we were meant to reproduce with the same sex it would be possible. It isn't. That's why there is man and woman. And so no one goes talking about religion, I'd like to let you know that I'm Atheist. I'm not bringing this from a religious viewpoint. Homosexuality is just wrong.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Immorality?
> 
> 
> Pfft, you're not worth my time, so I will just say keep up the hate man. Maybe your hate and ignorance will not let you down.



When have I said that I hate gay people. I have said that the things they do together are immoral and wrong. And how am I being ignorant? Because I believe that what a group does is wrong and I don't want them around me. It has nothing to do with accepting who they are. I can accept that someone may have different political viewpoints than I do. I can accept that someone might believe in a religion. I can't accept what homosexuals do.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> When have I said that I hate gay people. I have said that the things they do together are immoral and wrong. And how am I being ignorant? Because I believe that what a group does is wrong and I don't want them around me. It has nothing to do with accepting who they are. I can accept that someone may have different political viewpoints than I do. I can accept that someone might believe in a religion. I can't accept what homosexuals do.




   
I don't give a shit what you think. Your an idiot!

Can you accpt that?


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I don't give a shit what you think. Your an idiot!
> 
> Can you accpt that?



Now who is being ignorant?


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> What isn't immoral? It's not natural. If we were meant to reproduce with the same sex it would be possible. It isn't. That's why there is man and woman. And so no one goes talking about religion, I'd like to let you know that I'm Atheist. I'm not bringing this from a religious viewpoint. Homosexuality is just wrong.



Nature and morals are two seperate ballparks.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> They are subhuman. And they do affect my life. They affect everyone's lives. They vote, become politicians (that stupid people vote for), and like I said in my previous post their PDA is disgusting.
> 
> I don't want to meet gay people. They are not normal. I know someone is gonna say "Well what's so good about normal anyway?" There are certain things that you just don't do. You don't piss in public and you don't fuck a person of the same sex.



Wow.

BTW, there is no such thing as normal. Since a large group of people do things a certain way, it because the norm. Well you know what? Large groups of people are dumb fucks.

Subhuman? That is just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nature and morals are two seperate ballparks.



Explain to me why they are two separate ballbparks.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Explain to me why they are two separate ballbparks.



You ever drink a diet soda? The ingredients don't occur naturally, you're a bad person by your own standard if you ever ingested one.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> You ever drink a diet soda? The ingredients don't occur naturally, you're a bad person by your own standard if you ever ingested one.



You present no arguments. You are trying to grasp at straws here. You people have to agree with me on that.


----------



## MGorgon (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac, you are one of the dumbest pieces of human shit ever.  Being gay is unnatural?  Moron, animals practice homosexuality all the time, you think human gayness just randomly appeared 20 years ago and is "catching on"?  People like you shouldn't breed or be allowed to speak to children, atleast adults can reject your bigoted principles.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> You present no arguments. You are trying to grasp at straws here. You people have to agree with me on that.





You said homosexuality isn't natural, therefore it is bad. I gave you an example of something that isn't natural, but it used daily by the straight community. Are they dispicable subhumans for drinking it? It isn't natural and they support it! They are bad bad people.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Wow.
> 
> BTW, there is no such thing as normal. Since a large group of people do things a certain way, *it because the norm*. Well you know what? Large groups of people are dumb fucks.
> 
> Subhuman? That is just fucking ridiculous.



Normal sexual behavior does not involve homosexuality. Why is it ridiculous. These people don't want to carry on the human race by procreating. I know women can go to sperm banks and that is terrible. A child needs a father and a mother in their life, not two of both. Guys can adopt kids, but I want you to ask yourself this question, would you like to have two gay dads? I sure as hell wouldn't and you probably don't either.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> You said homosexuality isn't natural, therefore it is bad. I gave you an example of something that isn't natural, but it used daily by the straight community. Are they dispicable subhumans for drinking it? It isn't natural and they support it! They are bad bad people.



Like I said, you are grasping at straws with this. I said natural as in a man being with a woman. This is the way it is supposed to be. Man created a soda by using his intellect that was passed down threw many generations. This intellect was made possible by heterosexual people reproducing.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> footballmaniac, you are one of the dumbest pieces of human shit ever.  Being gay is unnatural?  Moron, animals practice homosexuality all the time, you think human gayness just randomly appeared 20 years ago and is "catching on"?  People like you shouldn't breed or be allowed to speak to children, atleast adults can reject your bigoted principles.



Again when did I say that homosexualtiy just appeared 20 years ago. Homosexuality has been around for a long time and it has been wrong for the entire time. Animals don't practice homosexuality. It's a form of dominance used by animals. I don't think you'll find any homosexual couples in the wild.


----------



## MGorgon (Aug 23, 2006)

So what about infertile humans, should they be rounded up and shot?  What about people that choose not to procreate, is that unnatural as well?  Your computer is unnatural, you're alive because of unnatural medicines I imagine, unnatural foods.  Why do you think the average height around the world has gone up the past few hundred years?  Better nutrition, but I better not eat it, it's unnatural!  Idiot.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Normal sexual behavior does not involve homosexuality. Why is it ridiculous. These people don't want to carry on the human race by procreating. I know women can go to sperm banks and that is terrible. A child needs a father and a mother in their life, not two of both. Guys can adopt kids, but I want you to ask yourself this question, would you like to have two gay dads? I sure as hell wouldn't and you probably don't either.



Normal sexual behavior? Sex isn't just for procreation, anyone who has ever masturbated knows that. It feels good. The gay population is so small it will have such a minimal effect on birth rates. If anything the birthrate needs to SLOW DOWN, you think we need ladies popping out more babies than they are now? In fact, they are helping the world, we should thank them all for that. Homosexuals often adopt out of the fact that they truly want to care for someone. They don't have babies as the result of a drunken night or by accident. They are probably the best parents out there on average IMO.

I wouldn't care if I had two gay fathers, or mothers for that matter. Why does it matter? Really now.

If the majority of people in the world are homosexual, then I see your point. Human existance would end eventually. However, we have way more things to be worrying about before that. How about atomic bombs, disease, terrorists, corruption, our selves. Now reading through what I just wrote I don't like how I refer to gay people as "homosexuals" it's too scientific sounding, these are *people* for God's sake. Fuck, I don't even like using the referrence "gay people", people is a much better way to put it, but for the sake of this post, I will.


----------



## MGorgon (Aug 23, 2006)

I totally agree fufu.  I would rather have 2 loving and caring gay parents then a father/mother who both get drunk and beat you.  Stop being such a bigot.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> So what about infertile humans, should they be rounded up and shot?  What about people that choose not to procreate, is that unnatural as well?  Your computer is unnatural, you're alive because of unnatural medicines I imagine, unnatural foods.  Why do you think the average height around the world has gone up the past few hundred years?  Better nutrition, but I better not eat it, it's unnatural!  Idiot.


.

Infertile humans are not necessarily homosexual and they could prolly find somone of the opposite sex that doesn't wish to procreate. I used the reproduction thing as a way to explain how homosexuals could not have worked. The human race would not still exist if everyone was homosexual. Our species would've died before it even had a chance. You guys are taking "natural" and comparing it to situations that have nothing to do with heterosexuality or homosexuality. Homosexuality is what I have a problem with.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 23, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> I totally agree fufu.  I would rather have 2 loving and caring gay parents then a father/mother who both get drunk and beat you.  Stop being such a bigot.



I never condoned a father/mother who gets drunk and beats their children.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 23, 2006)

I sure as fuck wouldn't want 2 gay dad's OR mom's.
How fucking sick would it be, if they started kissing and shit in front of you?

Gross


----------



## MGorgon (Aug 23, 2006)

You have a problem with gay people because you think buttsex is "gross", just admit it.  OBVIOUSLY the human race would be fucked if everyone were gay, nobody is denying this.  But variations are key to survival of any race, and homosexuality happens to be one such variation.  You can have irrational hatred for a group of people, that's fine.  But to call gay people _subhuman_?  I think it is YOU who is subhuman.

Why don't you go find your fellow KKK members and chant about how the black man is ruining america.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 23, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> You have a problem with gay people because you think buttsex is "gross", just admit it.  OBVIOUSLY the human race would be fucked if everyone were gay, nobody is denying this.  But variations are key to survival of any race, and homosexuality happens to be one such variation.  You can have irrational hatred for a group of people, that's fine.  But to call gay people _subhuman_?  I think it is YOU who is subhuman.
> 
> Why don't you go find your fellow KKK members and chant about how the black man is ruining america.



LOL!

I like how you jump to conclusions.

He doesn't approve of gay marriage, he must be in the KKK and kill people!


Grow up, you little baby shit.


----------



## MGorgon (Aug 23, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I sure as fuck wouldn't want 2 gay dad's OR mom's.
> How fucking sick would it be, if they started kissing and shit in front of you?
> 
> Gross



You are such an immature moron.  2 people sharing affection is gross?  So you stare and watch when your mom/dad are kissing?  It's gross because they are your PARENTS, not because they are gay.  Atleast in my point of view, but I'm not an intolerant prick like you and that other idiot.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

I believe homosexuality is natural for some, just like heterosexuality is natural for some. People feel it naturally, it is not a choice. Just because it isn't cohesive anatomically doesn't mean it isn't natural. I think the whole "natural" thing isn't what it is made out to be.


----------



## MGorgon (Aug 23, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> LOL!
> 
> I like how you jump to conclusions.
> 
> ...



He said he finds gay people to be subhuman, I think he is against FAR more then gay marriage.  Grow up?  I'm not the one who thinks it's "icky" for 2 people to kiss.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

Ah whatever, I don't think I can change your views on this. So be it. I'm going to bed.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 23, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> He said he finds gay people to be subhuman, I think he is against FAR more then gay marriage.  Grow up?  I'm not the one who thinks it's "icky" for 2 people to kiss.




Dude, if you're gay, its cool.

But that doesn't mean you have the right to blow up and have a little
tantrum on here.

You're the one who needs to grow up.

I have no problem with anal sex.
I happen to like sticking my fingers in all orifices on a girl's body.  You should try it sometime.


----------



## MGorgon (Aug 23, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I sure as fuck wouldn't want 2 gay dad's OR mom's.
> How fucking sick would it be, if they started kissing and shit in front of you?
> 
> Gross



Look at that quote again, and tell me it isn't immature.  And I'm not having a tantrum, I'm quite calm.  It's just people like you really piss me off.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 23, 2006)

This is life. There is nothing you can do to change it. I am laughing at how angry you guys get over an issue that doesn't affect your life. Who cares if people are gay? Let them live life the way they want to. It's not our business. They chose to face criticism and deal with bullshit from the haters everyday but they are standing up for what they believe in and they're proud to be gay. You can't force people to love the opposite sex. 

On the other hand, i wouldn't want two dads or two moms .. simply because i was brought up with a mom/dad and i am a heterosexual. I would have to be born all over again to experience the "gay" life. Why change who i am? If i have a kid who is gay, i'd be a little upset but i would accept it. If it makes him/her happy then it will make me happy. That's all there is to it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 23, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> Look at that quote again, and tell me it isn't immature.  And I'm not having a tantrum, I'm quite calm.  It's just people like you really piss me off.



You want a shoulder to cry on fag?


----------



## MGorgon (Aug 23, 2006)

Whatever, it's clear you're just a raving bigot trying to get a rise out of people.  Scum like you aren't worth the time of day.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 23, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> Whatever, it's clear you're just a raving bigot trying to get a rise out of people.  Scum like you aren't worth the time of day.



Yet you wasted 3 posts on just me!
Hehe


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> What isn't immoral? *It's not natural*. If we were meant to reproduce with the same sex it would be possible. It isn't. That's why there is man and woman. And so no one goes talking about religion, I'd like to let you know that I'm Atheist. I'm not bringing this from a religious viewpoint. Homosexuality is just wrong.


Happens in nature all the time son. You might try reading a book before you shit out of your mouth.


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> *footballmaniac, you are one of the dumbest pieces of human shit ever.*  Being gay is unnatural?  Moron, animals practice homosexuality all the time, you think human gayness just randomly appeared 20 years ago and is "catching on"?  People like you shouldn't breed or be allowed to speak to children, atleast adults can reject your bigoted principles.


True story


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not angry, just a bit frustrated. Just because this topic doesn't affect me directly doesn't mean it doesn't deserve some attention. I just used "doesn't" three times in one sentence. Conversation would be a pretty boring experience if people didn't express their personal views and opinions.


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I sure as fuck wouldn't want 2 gay dad's OR mom's.
> How fucking sick would it be, if they started kissing and shit in front of you?
> 
> Gross





MGorgon said:


> *You are such an immature moron*.  2 people sharing affection is gross?  So you stare and watch when your mom/dad are kissing?  It's gross because they are your PARENTS, not because they are gay.  Atleast in my point of view, but I'm not an intolerant prick like you and that other idiot.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

Shit, I said I was going to bed.


----------



## GFR (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Shit, I said I was going to bed.


*footballmaniac just got wood reading that*


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, I really did go to bed, but then I came up with this.

You said homosexuality is immoral because it isn't natural.

I said that the ingredients in diet coke aren't natural, therefore drinking it makes you an immoral person.

You said, "Man created a soda by using his intellect that was passed down threw many generations." Diet soda was able to be made through the intellect that was passed down through many generations because of hetero lifestyle, therefore it really is a natural thing, according to you.

The technology that made abortion a quick easy way to kill a human fetus was also made possible by legacy of heterosexuality. So it is natural that we found a way kill our children, I understand your logic now.  

So it turns out that the straight human is naturally repsonsable for disengaging procreation, according to your own logic!!! Looks like we aren't that great after all.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Ok, I really did go to bed, but then I came up with this.
> 
> You said homosexuality is immoral because it isn't natural.
> 
> ...




Fufu, you can't use logic with the guy. He is a moron, not worth any reasonable person's time. 

BTW mycatpowerlifts, the point is the guy is calling my friends subhuman. The guy is insulting people I am friends with. Do you understand why I might be upset over that?


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 23, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> I'm not afraid of gay people, I just dislike them and have an extreme disgust with the acts they perform. I couldn't look at my kid knowing he stuck his dick in another guys ass. I don't watch gay porn. Yes, I have seen lesbian porn on a friends computer a long time ago. It's not appealing to me and I don't get off on it. Maybe someone should do a study on the immorality of homosexuality.



morality is relative and subjective.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> You know, studies have shown that homophobic people are more likely to be aroused by gay porn than people who are not homophobic.  It is a form of denial and scapegoating.



Sorry to get off topic, but this is ridiculous. Where do people get funding for this crap?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 24, 2006)

clemson357 said:


> morality is relative and subjective.



Yes! Exactly.

Morality is subjective, different people of different cultures, at different time periods had different morals. Didn't the Romans or Greeks have giant gay/bisexual orgies or something?

however nature is absolute, it is the way it is, it was always like that, and it won't change. when two hydrogen and one oxygen bond they will always make water etc.

hence fufu is correct, you cannot equate one with the other.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 24, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Normal sexual behavior does not involve homosexuality. Why is it ridiculous. These people don't want to carry on the human race by procreating. I know women can go to sperm banks and that is terrible. A child needs a father and a mother in their life, not two of both. Guys can adopt kids, but I want you to ask yourself this question, would you like to have two gay dads? I sure as hell wouldn't and you probably don't either.


 
Normal sexual behaviour, aimed at reproduction and "carrying on the human race" doesnt include anal, oral or protected sex now does it then???  SO what ure calling subhuman, abnormal, immoral or whatever is nothing but a sexual practice that differs from your preferences (perhaps u have issues from not finding a mating and reproduction partner??)

Ive carried on the human race with very heatlhy, normal and moral children... At 8 and 9 yrs old, they have a greater understanding of life's differences and acceptance than u appear to have developped in all 12 years of ure life!


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 24, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Normal sexual behaviour, aimed at reproduction and "carrying on the human race" doesnt include anal, oral or protected sex now does it then???  SO what ure calling subhuman, abnormal, immoral or whatever is nothing but a sexual practice that differs from your preferences (perhaps u have issues from not finding a mating and reproduction partner??)
> 
> Ive carried on the human race with very heatlhy, normal and moral children... At 8 and 9 yrs old, they have a greater understanding of life's differences and acceptance than u appear to have developped in all 12 years of ure life!


I'd like to adopt CE as my lesbian daughter


----------



## DOMS (Aug 24, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> Sorry to get off topic, but this is ridiculous. Where do people get funding for this crap?



Generally, it's homosexuals looking for vindication in a world that doesn't treat them fairly.  

The study that they're referring to was, in my estimation, a load of crap.  They took a group of guys, who were self-proclaimed homophobes, put them in a room and showed them homosexual-related imagery.  If their heart rate went up, well then, they were sexually exited.  Keep in mind that revulsion elicits the same physiological response. 

It's a crappy study, but I understand why they did it.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 24, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Generally, it's homosexuals looking for vindication in a world that doesn't treat them fairly.
> 
> The study that they're referring to was, in my estimation, a load of crap. They took a group of guys, who were self-proclaimed homophobes, put them in a room and showed them homosexual-related imagery. If their heart rate went up, well then, they were sexually exited. Keep in mind that revulsion elicits the same physiological response.
> 
> It's a crappy study, but I understand why they did it.


This is so true.

I got a similar physiological response when I came under indirect fire from a rocket attack.  Or the last time an inatentive driver cut me off in traffic.

My heart rate went up, my breathing became excited, I became agitated and restless.  I guess you could say I've been repressing my (hidden) desire to get killed all these years.  Silly me!


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> Why don't you go find your fellow KKK members and chant about how the black man is ruining america.



I have many black friends asshole. I have no problem with a specific race of people, just homosexuals.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I sure as fuck wouldn't want 2 gay dad's OR mom's.
> How fucking sick would it be, if they started kissing and shit in front of you?
> 
> Gross



agreed.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> You are such an immature moron.  2 people sharing affection is gross?  So you stare and watch when your mom/dad are kissing?  It's gross because they are your PARENTS, not because they are gay.  Atleast in my point of view, but I'm not an intolerant prick like you and that other idiot.



All you do is come up with remarks like bigot, idiot, go join the KKK. You sir are the moron.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> LOL!
> 
> I like how you jump to conclusions.
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

MGorgon said:


> Whatever, it's clear you're just a raving bigot trying to get a rise out of people.  Scum like you aren't worth the time of day.



Really. The thread was asking a question and I said what I would do in that situation. You people were the first to go and insult me. We need a counter for all the times you've said bigot.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Happens in nature all the time son. You might try reading a book before you shit out of your mouth.



Alright Foreman. I see from your signature you're accepting of homosexuals. That doesn't mean that I am. And like I said before, animals do it for dominance. A perfect example. I have a big fenced in backyard. My friend brought over his black lab to run in my yard. I have a chocolate lab. After they were playing for awhile my dog humped the other dog. His dick wasn't out. He was merely showing the other dog that this was his territory.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Ok, I really did go to bed, but then I came up with this.
> 
> You said homosexuality is immoral because it isn't natural.
> 
> ...



I'm pro-life dumbass.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Fufu, you can't use logic with the guy. He is a moron, not worth any reasonable person's time.
> 
> BTW mycatpowerlifts, the point is the guy is calling my friends subhuman. The guy is insulting people I am friends with. Do you understand why I might be upset over that?



Go get yourself some tissues and hang out with your gay friends. I'm sure they won't mind giving you a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Normal sexual behaviour, aimed at reproduction and "carrying on the human race" doesnt include anal, oral or protected sex now does it then???  SO what ure calling subhuman, abnormal, immoral or whatever is nothing but a sexual practice that differs from your preferences (perhaps u have issues from not finding a mating and reproduction partner??)
> 
> Ive carried on the human race with very heatlhy, normal and moral children... At 8 and 9 yrs old, they have a greater understanding of life's differences and acceptance than u appear to have developped in all 12 years of ure life!



Your children, at the ages of 8 adn 9 years old, really understand that homosexuals fuck each other in the ass. You are a great parent.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Generally, it's homosexuals looking for vindication in a world that doesn't treat them fairly.
> 
> The study that they're referring to was, in my estimation, a load of crap.  They took a group of guys, who were self-proclaimed homophobes, put them in a room and showed them homosexual-related imagery.  If their heart rate went up, well then, they were sexually exited.  Keep in mind that revulsion elicits the same physiological response.
> 
> It's a crappy study, but I understand why they did it.



And can the person who originally posted this provide us with a link. I doubt it.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 24, 2006)

This thread is tho thilly.  Tee hee.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

I have presented my arguments for why homosexuality is wrong. Some will disagree with me, other will agree. I know that I won't change your guys' mind and you will not change mine.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> I'm pro-life dumbass.



Whether you are pro-life or not it doens't matter.

I used _your own logic_ to prove you wrong. You must not be getting my point here.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 24, 2006)

While I disagree with his stance on the topic, I will say this about footballmaniac:  He's the only person I've seen here in the MANY debates about this topic that took the anti-gay side without bringing religion into the mix.  

But still, I disagree with his stance wholeheartedly.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Go get yourself some tissues and hang out with your gay friends. I'm sure they won't mind giving you a shoulder to cry on.




Yeah, I might go have coffee with some friends, who might or might not be gay. I never asked them, because it isn't important and it isn't something I consider when I judge someone's character.
You have some serious issues there dude. What other people do with their bodies is not your concern. 
I wouldn't care what you think either, except there are enough dumbasses like yourself that spew your hate in public (CHRISTIAN RIGHT) to keep legislators making laws that shit on gays.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Whether you are pro-life or not it doens't matter.
> 
> I used _your own logic_ to prove you wrong. You must not be getting my point here.



He is too dumb to get a point.  I could contradict five pages worth of his shitty logic, but it would be a waste of time, because he is too dumb to understand it.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Alright Foreman. I see from your signature you're accepting of homosexuals. That doesn't mean that I am. And like I said before,* animals do it for dominance*. A perfect example. I have a big fenced in backyard. My friend brought over his black lab to run in my yard. I have a chocolate lab. After they were playing for awhile my dog humped the other dog. His dick wasn't out. He was merely showing the other dog that this was his territory.


Animals do it for the same reasons people do....didn't you know humans are animals also?


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Whether you are pro-life or not it doens't matter.
> 
> I used _your own logic_ to prove you wrong. You must not be getting my point here.



No. You made an assumption that I believe all heterosexual people are good people.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 24, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> And can the person who originally posted this provide us with a link. I doubt it.




First off, don't think for a second that I'm on "your side."  I've zero problems with homosexuals.

kbm was the one who brought this up in another thread.  I think that he did post a link though.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

KelJu said:


> He is too dumb to get a point.  I could contradict five pages worth of his shitty logic, but it would be a waste of time, because he is too dumb to understand it.



I believe I am done with this as well.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, I might go have coffee with some friends, who might or might not be gay. I never asked them, because it isn't important and it isn't something I consider when I judge someone's character.
> You have some serious issues there dude. What other people do with their bodies is not your concern.
> I wouldn't care what you think either, except there are enough dumbasses like yourself that spew your hate in public (CHRISTIAN RIGHT) to keep legislators making laws that shit on gays.



Like I said I'm Atheist.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

KelJu said:


> He is too dumb to get a point.  I could contradict five pages worth of his shitty logic, but it would be a waste of time, because he is too dumb to understand it.



Really. You haven't presented any argument beside "homosexuality is ok".


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> I have presented my arguments for why homosexuality is wrong. Some will disagree with me, other will agree. I know that I won't change your guys' mind and you will not change mine.



Yeah we already said that a few times. We just didn't know why you were still ranting this crap.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Yeah we already said that a few times. We just didn't know why you were still ranting this crap.



Because you guys kept ranting back. Ah well. We'll agree to disagree. That ends that.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

Animals do it for the same reasons people do....didn't you know humans are animals also?

I see you stayed away from this one.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 24, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Because you guys kept ranting back. Ah well. We'll agree to disagree. That ends that.



I'll make you my bitch.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I'll make you my bitch.


You couldn't make a pregnant female dog your bitch.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You couldn't make a pregnant female dog your bitch.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Animals do it for the same reasons people do....didn't you know humans are animals also?
> 
> I see you stayed away from this one.



Are you feeling left out Foreman? Lets just say that animals did engage in homosexual acts because deep down they were gay. And yes humans are animals. However, humans possess an intelligence far greater than that of an animal and are capable of far greater reasoning.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> would you accept the fact or would you deny he/she is your child.
> Would you still love them?



I would harvest his/her body for organs, save for the defective one, and feed the rest to bears.

Honestly, who gives a shit if their son/daughter is gay any more?


----------



## MyK (Aug 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



racist!


----------



## MyK (Aug 24, 2006)

whats all this "having children" talk!!

Im officially offended!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 24, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> I'd like to adopt CE as my lesbian daughter


 

but that would make it illegal for us to have fun


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 24, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Your children, at the ages of 8 adn 9 years old, really understand that homosexuals fuck each other in the ass. You are a great parent.


 
Youre a complete idiot (and thats quite the understatement!!!), that was youre only come back to this    SO to you being gay is nothing but ass fucking???  How bout anal rimming, cock sucking and licking balls!? 

 R u frustrated becasue nooone has ever loved u ?? What is rather clear, is that u have a very limited understanding of life, relationships and (look out, this is cheesy and may gross u out) love. 

I didnt staert discussing ass fucking over apple pie with my kids...But they understand that some men love women, some women love women and so on, most cant explain it and just like they wouldnt judge someone over their race, religion or clothes, they couldnt give a shit what happens in people's bedrooms! Seriously man, what my kids understand (which seems to be beyond your comprehension) is that there is more than sex to any relationship!!! 

So my son is straight... He loves basket ball, gamecube, skateboarding and WWE... Growing up with all women, including his older sister, he is also the first to step up and play dress up with the girls and beware, he likes clothes , hair and shopping...Maybe I should disown his right away!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 24, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> So my son is straight... He loves basket ball, gamecube, skateboarding and WWE... Growing up with all women, including his older sister, he is also the first to step up and play dress up with the girls and beware, he likes clothes , hair and shopping...Maybe I should disown his right away!




Damn.  Your boy sounds like me.  I grew up with only my mother, two older sisters, and their friends.  I've done all sorts of manly crap over the years (you know my stories) but I'm very particular about my clothes.  I'm wearing a Clariborne t-shirt, Nautica pants, Golded Toe cotton socks, and a Peugot wrist watch.  My boots are from Payless though.  It doesn't matter if I buy name brand shoes or generics, they all only last three months. 

Your son with end up being a metrosexual.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 24, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Damn. Your boy sounds like me. I grew up with only my mother, two older sisters, and their friends. I've done all sorts of manly crap over the years (you know my stories) but I'm very particular about my clothes. I'm wearing a Clariborne t-shirt, Nautica pants, Golded Toe cotton socks, and a Peugot wrist watch. My boots are from Payless though. It doesn't matter if I buy name brand shoes or generics, they all only last three months.
> 
> Your son with end up being a metrosexual.


 
Thats my only hope for my daughter, please please please let her find a metro guy!  

LMAO my son  already is...back to school shopping is more fun with him than his sis! Has is cologne (polo), gels up his hair (mohawk!) has an earring and is into a "bling" phase! I think its great that he's so comfortable with himself, he tells off anyone who judges his having fun around/with girls... theyre all jealous coz he's already juggling 6 chicks!


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 24, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> but that would make it illegal for us to have fun


Not in Arkansas


----------



## DOMS (Aug 24, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Thats my only hope for my daughter, please please please let her find a metro guy!
> 
> LMAO my son  already is...back to school shopping is more fun with him than his sis! Has is cologne (polo), gels up his hair (mohawk!) has an earring and is into a "bling" phase! I think its great that he's so comfortable with himself, he tells off anyone who judges his having fun around/with girls... theyre all jealous coz he's already juggling 6 chicks!



Your boy sounds great.  He's ahead of my though. I didn't start doing my "own thing" until my mid 20s.  Life is so much better when you live it that way.

Hopefully you girl will end up with a metro.  Metros tend to treat women better than the average man.  Growing up I've seen the women (mom, sisters, friends) in my life deal with the cheating assholes, which explains why I've never cheated on anyone.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Are you feeling left out Foreman? Lets just say that animals did engage in homosexual acts because deep down they were gay. And yes humans are animals. *However, humans possess an intelligence far greater than that of an animal and are capable of far greater reasoning*.


You have no idea the intelligent or social levels some animals have, only stupid human arrogance. Bottom line: humans are animals.....the same as all animals, if you disagree then you do believe in God.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Animals do it for the same reasons people do....didn't you know humans are animals also?



Actually, scientists say that the only 2 animals that have sex for pleasure, and not just for procreation.

Are dolphins and humans.

So you are wrong about animals being gay.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

The smile of a dolphin is a built in feature.


----------



## MyK (Aug 24, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Actually, scientists say that the only 2 animals that have sex for pleasure, and not just for procreation.
> 
> Are dolphins and humans.
> 
> So you are wrong about animals being gay.



95% of scientist are idiots!


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

MyK said:


> 95% of scientist are idiots!



Actually, 93.65% are.


----------



## MyK (Aug 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> Actually, 93.65% are.



what is your confidence level?


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

MyK said:


> what is your confidence level?



96.23333333333333333 %


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Actually, scientists say that the only 2 animals that have sex for pleasure, and not just for procreation.
> 
> Are dolphins and humans.
> 
> So you are wrong about animals being gay.


Shut up dumb fuck, scientists don't know shit.....do you know why they don't know shit???? Well I will tell you , because Humans are stupid and just a step above apes.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2006)

MyK said:


> what is your confidence level?



P-Value(observed) = .00345 which is less than P-Value critical of .05 with (3,17) degrees of freedom. There is less than .003% chance that I am wrong.

Therefore, we can generalize from the sample data to the to the population that 93.54% of all scientist are completely full of shit.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

lawl, I thought someone might post something like that.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, I thought someone might post something like that.



Two years of statistics, and I finally got to use it for the first time on IM. I feel like I have been cheated.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

lol, stats makes my head splode.


----------



## MyK (Aug 24, 2006)

KelJu said:


> P-Value(observed) = .00345 which is less than P-Value critical of .05 with (3,17) degrees of freedom. There is less than .003% chance that I am wrong.
> 
> Therefore, we can generalize from the sample data to the to the population that 93.54% of all scientist are completely full of shit.



but my p-value is .005! I like to be 99% confident! hate those type II errors!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2006)

MyK said:


> but my p-value is .005! I like to be 99% confident! hate those type II errors!



Thats nice, but last time I checked .003 is less than .005. I am infact .002% more confident than you.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 24, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Thats nice, but last time I checked .003 is less than .005. I am infact .002% more confident than you.



Acoording to the data above, I can conclude that there is a 100% chance that I am a fucking dork!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 24, 2006)

MyK said:


> 95% of scientist are idiots!



True Story

Your average everyday person is much more knowledgable!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Shut up dumb fuck, scientists don't know shit.....do you know why they don't know shit???? Well I will tell you , because Humans are stupid and just a step above apes.



I'll play along...

Listen up ass face!  I never said we weren't!
You arguments are fully idiotic at best!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 24, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Thats my only hope for my daughter, please please please let her find a metro guy!
> 
> LMAO my son  already is...back to school shopping is more fun with him than his sis! Has is cologne (polo), gels up his hair (mohawk!) has an earring and is into a "bling" phase! I think its great that he's so comfortable with himself, he tells off anyone who judges his having fun around/with girls... *theyre all jealous coz he's already juggling 6 chicks!*



He's probably gay if all his friends are girls!


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I'll play along...
> 
> Listen up ass face!  I never said we weren't!
> * You arguments are fully idiotic at best!*


Mine are solid gold baby.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2006)

Wouldn't make any difference whatsoever.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Youre a complete idiot (and thats quite the understatement!!!), that was youre only come back to this    SO to you being gay is nothing but ass fucking???  How bout anal rimming, cock sucking and licking balls!?
> 
> R u frustrated becasue nooone has ever loved u ?? What is rather clear, is that u have a very limited understanding of life, relationships and (look out, this is cheesy and may gross u out) love.
> 
> ...



At 8 and 9  your kids know about sex. Wow.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Thats my only hope for my daughter, please please please let her find a metro guy!
> 
> LMAO my son  already is...back to school shopping is more fun with him than his sis! Has is cologne (polo), gels up his hair (mohawk!) has an earring and is into a "bling" phase! I think its great that he's so comfortable with himself, he tells off anyone who judges his having fun around/with girls... theyre all jealous coz he's already juggling 6 chicks!



Why would you want your daughter to find a sissy as metro.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You have no idea the intelligent or social levels some animals have, only stupid human arrogance. Bottom line: humans are animals.....the same as all animals, if you disagree then you do believe in God.



Not really moron. We've evolved far beyond all other animals on earth.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 24, 2006)

MyK said:


> 95% of scientist are idiots!



I'm sure they are. I mean all they have is a mere PhD.


----------



## MyK (Aug 24, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> I'm sure they are. I mean all they have is a mere PhD.



I respect education more than anyone on this forum, but having a phd doesnt mean what it should!


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Not really moron. We've evolved far beyond all other animals on earth.


Go read the Bible dumb fuck. Nothing worse than losers like you who pray to the sun god.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> At 8 and 9  your kids know about sex. Wow.



I should hope so! Kids are having sex at outrageously young ages these days... you'd better be sure they know the facts.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

BritChick said:


> I should hope so! Kids are having sex at outrageously young ages these days... you'd better be sure they know the facts.



Yea like 13-14.

Not 8 or 9


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> At 8 and 9  your kids know about sex. Wow.


As they should. Why do you think sex is a dirty thing we should keep a secret from our children?


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Yea like 13-14.
> 
> Not 8 or 9


Wow if your parents and/or school didn't teach you about sex till 14 I feel sorry for you .


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Why keep them ignorant about it? Just another constraint that society has jammed into our heads.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Shit I knew about sex at like 6 or 7.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> He's probably gay if all his friends are girls!


 

He be juggling chicas, new gf every 24 hours!  
He's a little playa!
Ure just jealous coz the last time u juggled anything it was ure bottle of KY and a box O kleenex! LOL


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> He be juggling chicas, new gf every 24 hours!
> He's a little playa!
> Ure just jealous coz the last time u juggled anything it was ure bottle of KY and a box O kleenex! LOL



nice post!


----------



## Decker (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Wow if your parents and/or school didn't teach you about sex till 14 I feel sorry for you .


Yeah, I thought everybody learned about sex the same way--on the playground or in the street. I remember sex ed being taught in my 10th grade biology class. A girl with the largest breasts in wisconsin sat in front of me. I learned much.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Go read the Bible dumb fuck. Nothing worse than losers like you who pray to the sun god.



Ok. Who's asshole did you pull that out of.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Yea like 13-14.
> 
> Not 8 or 9



Agreed. 13-14 sounds like a good age. 8 and 9 is way to young.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> As they should. Why do you think sex is a dirty thing we should keep a secret from our children?



It's not a dirty thing, it's a beautiful thing. Just not for an eight and nine year old. They don't need to know about things like that. If you look at our recent history, parents who are becoming more open about sex and all the sex in the media has a direct correlation with children having sex at younger ages. Notice I said children. I think anything below 15 you are not old enough to make a good decision on whether to have sex.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Responsible parents educate and are open with there children.

Most kids already know more about sex by age 13-14 then you would ever teach.

Best to be the first to leave an imprint on what sex should be.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Why would you want your daughter to find a sissy as metro.


 
Gee lemme think.....



Why would I like for my daughter to find a "sissy ass metro" who can think, dress, match his shoes, dance, smells good (*insert other metro characteristics) when she can have a closed minded closet case like u??


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> You're right, I should start painting my nails, and giving blow jobs like your boy, so that I can have all the girls hanging around me.



LOL. Seriously though. I've seen this happen. Girls will go after the metro type for a little bit, but they won't stay with them for long. They don't want a boyfriend who's more high maintenance than them.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Ok. *Who's asshole* did you pull that out of.


Gay???? Sounds like it....now I see why you are so mad.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Gee lemme think.....
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I like for my daughter to find a "sissy ass metro" who can think, dress, match his shoes, dance, smells good (*insert other metro characteristics) when she can have a closed minded closet case like u??



Let's talk hypothetically here. If I ever went to pick your daughter up on a date and saw you and her sissy ass brother, I would end the date right where it started.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> It's not a dirty thing, it's a beautiful thing. Just not for an eight and nine year old. They don't need to know about things like that. If you look at our recent history, parents who are becoming more open about sex and all the sex in the media has a direct correlation with children having sex at younger ages. Notice I said children. I think anything below 15 you are not old enough to make a good decision on whether to have sex.


Education is never bad, at 14 or 15 it's too late son. Better to teach children about sex as soon as possible.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I learned about sex way before 13 but not in detail.
> Just the basics as it should be.
> 
> Maniac is right.  Kids shouldnt be having sex as a young teen.  And being so open about it with young kids is one of the reasons kids today are having sex so young.



That is the problem with most of america.  Your ultra conservative beliefs.  Educating children about sex doesn't mean go fuck everything in site..

And I agree children shouldn't be having sex at a young age.  But what are you going to do lock them up in a cage.  Educated and safe sex is way more responisible.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Let's talk hypothetically here. If I ever went to pick your daughter up on a date and saw you and her sissy ass brother, I would end the date right where it started.




How old are you football maniac?


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I learned about sex way before 13 but not in detail.
> Just the basics as it should be.
> 
> Maniac is right. Kids shouldnt be having sex as a young teen. And being so open about it with young kids is one of the reasons kids today are having sex so young.
> ...


 

This conversaiton with 16 yr old is rather entertaining! 


U and maniac shoudl hook up, ure on the same page! 



SO u think that people were having less sex before, or waiting longer to do so?? Yep, thats prolly why women like ure grandma were married by the time they were 14 as their hubbies went to war...It also explains why so many unwanted (and "unwarranted" )pregnancies yielded humdreds of thousands of orphans between 1920 and 1985 between..Because people werent having sex right?!


They were fucking like horny bunnies just like teens today, the diff. is that nowadays we understand the repercussions of such acts and try to teach our children to make those right decisions about sex...(see the recent thread about how old people should be when they have sex for the first time...I was amongst the few to say that nooone should be sexualy active before theyre old enough to asusme responsibility for whatever outcome, kid, STD, heartbreak etc)

Go ahead and keep floating in your world of ignorance, then moan and bitch when u finc ure 12 yr old daughter sucking her teacher.s dick for better grades!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Let's talk hypothetically here. If I ever went to pick your daughter up on a date and saw you and her sissy ass brother, I would end the date right where it started.


 
Trust me honey, I am doing a fine job of raising my daughter to never go after closet cases...Shell only get her little ehart broken once u come out of that closet!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Ultra conservative?
> Does no one have ethics these days?
> Okay, when your kid first starts asking and wondering about sex and how babies are born, it's fine to teach them about it.
> 
> ...


 

Funny how sex to you is about positions.  Educating kids about emotions, responsibilities, STDs, and pregncacy is good parenting.

So I will just let my kids learn there sexual behaviour from biased and degrading movies and some dipshit at school raging with hormones, that knows nothing about respect.

I would rather have the input in my childs life, and have them feel I am there for them.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I learned about sex way before 13 but not in detail.
> Just the basics as it should be.
> 
> Maniac is right. Kids shouldnt be having sex as a young teen. And being so open about it with young kids is one of the reasons kids today are having sex so young.
> ...


 
Of course, how else would they learn?   Moron!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> This conversaiton with 16 yr old is rather entertaining!
> 
> 
> U and maniac shoudl hook up, ure on the same page!
> ...




Actually, I am 18.  And it's sad that your age, you can't seem to use proper grammar. Anyhow back to topic.

Childbirth and teen pregnancy has vastly increased since the 20's, 30's, and 40's  

It's hard to even argue with you because of your terribly put together sentences.

I don't even know why I am trying.

You may be arguing with an 18 yr old.  But I am arguing with some middle age bitch with an identity crisis that doesn't even know she's a woman.

Get off the 'roids.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Funny how sex to you is about positions.  Educating kids about emotions, responsibilities, STDs, and pregncacy is good parenting.
> 
> So I will just let my kids learn there sexual behaviour from biased and degrading movies and some dipshit at school raging with hormones, that knows nothing about respect.
> 
> I would rather have the input in my childs life, and have them feel I am there for them.




That was just an example dickweed.

Fuck, how hard is it to understand? There's a lot to do with sex besides positions, yes.

They need to learn all about the other things too.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Actually, I am 18.  And it's sad that your age, you can't seem to use proper grammar. Anyhow back to topic.
> 
> Childbirth and teen pregnancy has vastly increased since the 20's, 30's, and 40's
> 
> ...


Nice paragraphs Professor.   Please read this. 

http://www.class.uidaho.edu/english/comp_inst/English_101/

http://www.safetycenter.navy.mil/media/writing101/


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Ultra conservative?
> Does no one have ethics these days?
> Okay, when your kid first starts asking and wondering about sex and how babies are born, it's fine to teach them about it.
> 
> ...


 

Who said anything about graphic education here??? 

What my kids know is how babies are made ("healthy" hetero method: man loves woman, penis in vagina, sperm = baby in 9 months) yet they also understand that some hetero people cant have babies this way, so doctors help them out or these folks can adopt other children (they have an adopted friend) and that the same goes for gay couples, who conceive differently or adopt...

I dont have em clean out my sex toys as they empty the dishwasher or anything?!!!!!! wtf!?

I wouldnt have sex in fornt of my children if I were straight, so why would I feel any kind of need to do so now?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> That was just an example dickweed.
> 
> Fuck, how hard is it to understand? There's a lot to do with sex besides positions, yes.
> 
> They need to learn all about the other things too.




Someone has some anger issues.  


You should learn how to be a little more respectful, I assume there is a little more detail in your personal life that makes you show off your hate like this.

Takes alot to offend me, but alot of the comments you have thrown around here, are not appropriate.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Actually, I am 18. And it's sad that your age, you can't seem to use proper grammar. Anyhow back to topic.
> 
> Childbirth and teen pregnancy has vastly increased since the 20's, 30's, and 40's
> 
> ...


 

LMAO, since when is IM about being grammaticaly correct???? Im a fucking translator/proofreader dickwad, dontcha play grammar doctor on me biatch!

btw "...Childbirth and teen pregnancy has vastly increased..." That would warrant plural use of the verb, thus: "Childbirth and teen pregnancy HAVE vastly increased..." 

I am not arguing with you, but simply trying to make u see that there's more to life than youre little coccoon...

And age doesnt define who u are child, life does...Not the life thats ahead of you, but the life that Uve lived...Im 27 boy, far from middle aged, and the fact that u cant have me, in no way signifies that I am any less of a woman...And a natural one at that!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Who said anything about graphic education here???
> 
> What my kids know is how babies are made ("healthy" hetero method: man loves woman, penis in vagina, sperm = baby in 9 months) yet they also understand that some hetero people cant have babies this way, so doctors help them out or these folks can adopt other children (they have an adopted friend) and that the same goes for gay couples, who conceive differently or adopt...
> 
> ...





Okay, that sounds good then.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Someone has some anger issues.
> 
> 
> You should learn how to be a little more respectful, I assume there is a little more detail in your personal life that makes you show off your hate like this.
> ...




Yes, I do get angry easily sometimes.  However, this is not one of those times, I can assure you 

Not appropriate? True, but neither is Open Chat in general!

I'm just trying to have a little fun.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> LMAO, since when is IM about being grammaticaly correct???? Im a fucking translator/proofreader dickwad, dontcha play grammar doctor on me biatch!
> 
> btw "...Childbirth and teen pregnancy has vastly increased..." That would warrant plural use of the verb, thus: "Childbirth and teen pregnancy HAVE vastly increased..."
> 
> ...




I wasn't saying that I am an English professor! I was simply saying that
reading your posts is annoying with all the incorrect spelling and random words!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Someone has some anger issues.
> 
> 
> You should learn how to be a little more respectful, I assume there is a little more detail in your personal life that makes you show off your hate like this.
> ...




Maybe you should be a little more respectful of my feelings


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Maybe you should be a little more respectful of my feelings


I will cuddle with you after I rape you.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Yes, I do get angry easily sometimes.  However, this is not one of those times, I can assure you
> 
> Not appropriate? True, but neither is Open Chat in general!
> 
> I'm just trying to have a little fun.



You may not realize your anger, but it shows in your posts.

So fun to you is being disrespectful to someone and there children?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> LMAO, since when is IM about being grammaticaly correct???? Im a fucking translator/proofreader dickwad, dontcha play grammar doctor on me biatch!
> 
> btw "...Childbirth and teen pregnancy has vastly increased..." That would warrant plural use of the verb, thus: "Childbirth and teen pregnancy HAVE vastly increased..."
> 
> ...



LOL

I'd rather fuck Myk's smelly ass feet!





J/k, I'd hit it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> You may not realize your anger, but it shows in your posts.
> 
> So fun to you is being disrespectful to someone and there *childre*n?




How about you guys posting disrespectful things TO a child??
Such as myself, because I obviously am one.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Maybe you should be a little more respectful of my feelings



Who do you think I am?  Jeez.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> How about you guys posting disrespectful things TO a child??
> Such as myself, because I obviously am one.


Mmmmmmmm so young


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> How about you guys posting disrespectful things TO a child??
> Such as myself, because I obviously am one.




You are 18.  By law an adult now.

And if you are underage, then that is your parents issue for not supervising your internet use.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> You are 18.  By law an adult now.
> 
> And if you are underage, then that is your parents issue for not supervising your internet use.




I'm telling on you!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Really I am only 13 please don't tell my parents.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Really I am only 13 please don't tell my parents.



okaaay.

Lets go play dress-up and then doctor!
I get to be the nurse this time!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I get to be the nurse this time!



Is that some sort of Freudian slip


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> What isn't immoral? It's not natural.



That's where you're wrong.  Why would there be gay animals if it isn't natural?  What do gay people have to gain by pretending they are gay when they're really not, except for persecution from people like you?  Telling a gay person they can't have sex with someone of the same gender is like telling you that you can't have sex with someone of the opposite gender.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Is that some sort of Freudian slip


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That's where you're wrong.  Why would there be gay animals if it isn't natural?  What do gay people have to gain by pretending they are gay when they're really not, except for persecution from people like you?  Telling a gay person they can't have sex with someone of the same gender is like telling you that you can't have sex with someone of the opposite gender.  It's ridiculous.



I've never seen a gay animal.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I've never seen a gay animal.


My cat is gay


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Who said anything about graphic education here???
> 
> What my kids know is how babies are made ("healthy" hetero method: man loves woman, penis in vagina, sperm = baby in 9 months) yet they also understand that some hetero people cant have babies this way, so doctors help them out or these folks can adopt other children (they have an adopted friend) and that the same goes for gay couples, who conceive differently or adopt...
> 
> ...



So you're a lesbian. That explains why you want your daughter to find a metro.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> So you're a lesbian. That explains why you want your daughter to find a metro.


 
how the fuck is that related??


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> That's where you're wrong.  Why would there be gay animals if it isn't natural?  What do gay people have to gain by pretending they are gay when they're really not, except for persecution from people like you?  Telling a gay person they can't have sex with someone of the same gender is like telling you that you can't have sex with someone of the opposite gender.  It's ridiculous.



If you read the other posts in this thread you would know that there aren't gay animals.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> how the fuck is that related??



How the fuck isn't it related. Just because you couldn't find a man, you don't want your daughter to.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> So you're a lesbian. That explains why you want your daughter to find a metro.



Is there something wrong with being a metro?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> how the fuck is that related??



He probably thinks that metros are gay.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2006)

No he is 16 years old with an ignorant view on the world.  I remember being the same way when I was 16.


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> No he is 16 years old with an ignorant view on the world.  I remember being the same way when I was 16.



He's in denial........





...of his true nature.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Is there something wrong with being a metro?



Yes. Metros, although they're not gay, are not men.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.bildmaterial.ch/images/capoeira1.jpg


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> How the fuck isn't it related. Just because you couldn't find a man, you don't want your daughter to.


 
LMFAO, I found one long enough to make 2 babies and know I dindnt need another...


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Yes. Metros, although they're not gay, are not men.


 

A real man is hairy, dressed (and smells like )in a lumberjack outfit with construction boots or in non matching pants and shirt with white sox and black loafers for church! Oh and dont forget cheap cologne...Brut 33 is for THE REAL MAN!

He does not exfoliate, wash his clothes, clip his finger nails or get a haircut more than twice /year...Ya thats a real man!!!!


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Yes. Metros, although they're not gay, are not men.



You seem to be full of prejudice.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

I have seen his kind before, he is gay and terrified to admit it to himself. In time he will come out and begin to enjoy his life.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I have seen his kind before, he is gay and terrified to admit it to himself. In time he will come out and begin to enjoy his life.


 
OInce MyCat sticks it up his plum little butt, he will come out, no worries!


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I have seen his kind before, he is gay and terrified to admit it to himself. In time he will come out and begin to enjoy his life.



No, I'm not gay. Sorry to disappoint you Foreman. I enjoy my life as it is, not being gay or metro.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> LMFAO, I found one long enough to make 2 babies and know I dindnt need another...



So you turned lesbian simply because you were to lazy to find a decent guy.


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> No, I'm not gay. Sorry to disappoint you Foreman. I enjoy my life as it is, not being gay or metro.



Im kinda metro! its way better than being a slob!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> So you turned lesbian simply because you were to lazy to find a decent guy.


 
Nope, didnt turn lesbian, was born that way...just like u were born homophobe.

Turns out my children's father is rather decent!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Nope, didnt turn lesbian, was born that way...just like u were born homophobe.
> 
> Turns out my children's father is rather decent!




He can't be too decent if he would have anything to do with you.
Any decent guy could do better than you.
Or did you get him piss-face drunk?


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> He can't be too decent if he would have anything to do with you.
> Any decent guy could do better than you.
> Or *did you get him piss-face drunk*?



 

such an ass!


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

MyK said:


> Im kinda metro! its way better than being a slob!



My problem with metros isnt the way they dress. Who said a man is a slob. I don't like metros because of the way they act.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

MyK said:


> such an ass!



Guilty as charged


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Nope, didnt turn lesbian, was born that way...just like u were born homophobe.
> 
> Turns out my children's father is rather decent!



So, your a lesbian but you had sex with a man. For what reason, did you want to make sure you weren't heterosexual or did you just use him to have kids? And you weren't born lesbian. No one is born gay.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> No, I'm not gay. Sorry to disappoint you Foreman. I enjoy my life as it is, not being gay or metro.


Dude you are so gay it's scary


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Dude you are so gay it's scary



Takes one to know one!


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> My problem with metros isnt the way they dress. Who said a man is a slob. I don't like metros because of the way they act.



I think we have conflicting ideas on what a "metro" is. I just like to keep my self clean cut and wear nice (not preppy) cloths. When I was your age I was like you, but once you get mid 20's and you start to get grey hairs and hair growing on your neck, you start to look for ways to maintain your self!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> So.....blah blah blah... No one is born gay.



Surely you jest, fool.


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> So, your a lesbian but you had sex with a man. For what reason, did you want to make sure you weren't heterosexual or did you just use him to have kids? And you weren't born lesbian. No one is born gay.



let me tell you a secret!:

every female is bisexual! every single one of them!! no matter what they say!


Trust me!!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> So, your a lesbian but you had sex with a man. For what reason, did you want to make sure you weren't heterosexual or did you just use him to have kids? And you weren't born lesbian. No one is born gay.


 
I was born as gay as one can be honey, from the tender age of 7-8, when I first felt some level of attraction to another being, I knew my eye was set on the girlies... But ure opinion on this subject matters not to me...

I was with this man for 3 years because of biased, prejudiced and hateful peeps like yourself, who have persecuted, bashed, hated on and even killed homosexuals ...I was affraid of judgement and pain and hid my true orientation for 18 years. When I became old enough to understand that I was causing more harm by lying to myself and others, I came out. 

And BTW, I didnt use no one, trust me, he had fun too in the process and absolutely enjoys his children!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 25, 2006)

MyK said:


> let me tell you a secret!:
> 
> *every female is bisexua**l*! every single one of them!! no matter what they say!
> 
> ...




You know, I am honsestly starting to believe this.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 25, 2006)

DOMS said:


> He probably thinks that metros are gay.



$50 says this metrosexual can put your stupid ass down faster than a Thai hooker.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Dude you are so gay it's scary


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

MyK said:


> I think we have conflicting ideas on what a "metro" is. I just like to keep my self clean cut and wear nice (not preppy) cloths. When I was your age I was like you, but once you get mid 20's and you start to get grey hairs and hair growing on your neck, you start to look for ways to maintain your self!



Your not metro then. Preppy isn't metro either. Metros who have the gay guy voice and do those gay hand gestures are the ones I don't like.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> He can't be too decent if he would have anything to do with you.
> Any decent guy could do better than you.
> Or did you get him piss-face drunk?


 
 Fawk, at least grown up flaming and hating is a little juicier...Ure come backs are just so fuckin lame! 

Dont be hatin little boy, one day a grown up (and I dont mean inflated) woman will suck ure cock and make u all nice and giggly again!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> But ure opinion on this subject matters not to me...



Bump that...Ignore this ass clown.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> I was born as gay as one can be honey, from the tender age of 7-8, when I first felt some level of attraction to another being, I knew my eye was set on the girlies... But ure opinion on this subject matters not to me...
> 
> I was with this man for 3 years because of biased, prejudiced and hateful peeps like yourself, who have persecuted, bashed, hated on and even killed homosexuals ...I was affraid of judgement and pain and hid my true orientation for 18 years. When I became old enough to understand that I was causing more harm by lying to myself and others, I came out.
> 
> And BTW, I didnt use no one, trust me, he had fun too in the process and absolutely enjoys his children!



You shoulda kept ur gay feelings bottled up.

EDIT: And I'm sure he feels happy that the mother of his children turned lesbian.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Your not metro then. Preppy isn't metro either. Metros who have the gay guy voice and do those gay hand gestures are the ones I don't like.


 

WTF, those are called queens...get ure shit right! 

LMFAO, "gay hand gestures"     U some god damn hick or something? Even faggots dont that those "gay hand gestures" no more!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> You shoulda kept ur gay feelings bottled up.
> 
> EDIT: And I'm sure he feels happy that the mother of his children turned lesbian.


You should let yours out.  You'll feel better...and dress better...and shower more ofter...


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> You shoulda kept ur gay feelings bottled up.
> 
> EDIT: And I'm sure he feels happy that the mother of his children turned lesbian.


 
I didnt turn, but were u dropped of on a porch at birth? Surely noone has raised ure little punk ass!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I've got my dick sucked twice by older girls than me. So you can shove that one back up your loose asshole.
> 
> And Im not hating at all. I have 2 gay friends, a gay uncle, and a lesbian cousin. And I love them just as much as I love any other family member.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You should let yours out. You'll feel better...and dress better...and shower more ofter...


 
and display the nicest giggle tatas ever in ure avi!

Wait DOMS, u letting out gay feelings?


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I pwned you dude


 

Dude! LMAO, 15 yr old talk...U a surfer "dude"? 


U own the planet dear kitty! Because two MAJOR EDIT: "older girls than you" sucked ure dick, U totaly OWN!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

So, like, I looked at Crazy's gallery and thought she was really hot....Oh my God!

I'm a Lesbian!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> My 15 yr old talk?
> 
> Would u prefer I talk like dis??
> An lotsa peeps use the wrd dude!!!
> ...


 

woopedeefuckingdoo...


my wife is 37, does that mean "I fuckin totaly own dude" ?  Im a total stud coz some "girl older than me" licks my twat!?  

This is fun, I wanna be 12 again!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> So, like, I looked at Crazy's gallery and thought she was really hot....Oh my God!
> 
> I'm a Lesbian!


 

LMAO, those are some old pics there...But I will offer a thank you and go on to say that all men are lesbians, trust me!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I've got my dick sucked twice by older girls than me.  So you can shove that one back up your loose asshole.
> 
> And Im not hating at all.  I have 2 gay friends, a gay uncle, and a lesbian cousin.  And I love them just as much as I love any other family member.


You don't fucking learn do you!  I need to discuss this with the mods but I'm all up for banning your ass permenantely.  You constantly insult women of this forum and you are an ass!  For now it's an infraction but I'm going for the full ban!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

Jodi said:


> You don't fucking learn do you! I need to discuss this with the mods but I'm all up for banning your ass permenantely. You constantly insult women of this forum and you are an ass! For now it's an infraction but I'm going for the full ban!


 

I deserve a slap too Jodi (please  ) Ive been feeding him replies all afternoon... those two little fukkers will live and learn! Hopefuly!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

see my post above little man!!! 

And who did I insult..Coz I say ure young, have no knowledge of life and insert a few "fucks" in sentences?? Come on!


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey jodi, you should join my club.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> and display the nicest giggle tatas ever in ure avi!
> 
> Wait DOMS, u letting out gay feelings?



I'm actually a lesbian trapped in a man's body.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, this thread got out of hand.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm actually a lesbian trapped in a man's body.


 

ROFL

Nope, *most* dykes cant dress wortha crap! (note emphasis on most...This dyke sure can swing anything form a skirt to goodOljeans!)


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay, everybody go to time-out!  

And, uh, Crazy......yes, we are.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> ROFL
> 
> Nope, *most* dykes cant dress wortha crap! (note emphasis on most...This dyke sure can swing anything form a skirt to goodOljeans!)



Okay, so I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body with the fashion sense of a gay.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> It's sad that this site has become just like bodybuilding.com and other boards where you can't say anything besides kissing up to the mods...



Actually you little puke it was another remember that reported your offensive posts to me.  so piss off!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Okay, so I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body with the fashion sense of a gay.


 
   


How fucked up are you!?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> I deserve a slap too Jodi (please  ) Ive been feeding him replies all afternoon... those two little fukkers will live and learn! Hopefuly!



Fine you have a warning!  I will send the warning just to make it official.  

He's been warned and banned before so he's already dug his grave.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> How fucked up are you!?



I'm a Republican too.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

I wish all you people could love like I do.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2006)

if either of my kids were gay i'd love them like manic says... be more intent on showing it i think. this thread shows clearly what they'd face it has made me want to cry and puke at the same time. no human should have to be treated with the ignorance and intolerance that has raised it's ugly head here....


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2006)

*munch* This is good stuff *munch*


----------



## DOMS (Aug 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> *munch* This is good stuff *munch*



Half of you should be offended.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Half of you should be offended.


I didn't think this thread would get so big, it is entertaining to say the least.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I didn't think this thread would get so big, it is entertaining to say the least.


Uhhh...was that sexual innuendo?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> The smile of a dolphin is a built in feature.



That would make a great bumper sticker.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 25, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Uhhh...was that sexual innuendo?


----------



## Vieope (Aug 25, 2006)

_Since two days ago when this thread was made John H is working on a reply to it. Full of insight and capitalized words with hidden and inspirational meanings.  _


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> If you read the other posts in this thread you would know that there aren't gay animals.



What do you mean if I read the other posts?  I have read of instances of animals mating with animals of the same-sex.  What do your posts do to disprove this?  You're so full of shit.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> That would make a great bumper sticker.



lawl, t'would. Let's go in on it.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> It's not a dirty thing, it's a beautiful thing. .


if sex is beautiful, you must be doing it wrong.   anything that includes the naked male anatomy can not in anyway be considered beautiful. fun, amazing, or many other adjetives, but beautiful? not so much


----------



## Focus (Aug 25, 2006)

This is the most disgraceful thread I've ever come across in my life.
Unfortunetly there are people out there that can't come to accept anything except their own opinions. It really sucks, how immature these minds are.

The hate is unnecessary on this thread, and shouldn't be tolerated. I'm personally a hetersexual, but do I feel awful for any homosexual who has to read this, knowing this board is plagued with such ignorance.

How has homosexuality hurt you? Has it ever caused you real pain? Real assets? Money? Time? They are still people, and it's awful some of you clowns really think that way. You think its "weird" and are afraid of it. Everytime someone questions why, you cry your fear, in the description of it being disgusting. I feel real sorry.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 25, 2006)

not really a plague. it seems to be a small minority who are posting such ridiculous stuff.  it makes other conservatives look bad to read some of these posts though


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 25, 2006)

Do we have the longest thread on this board. I've never seen a thread this long begore.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Do we have the longest thread on this board. I've never seen a thread this long be*g*ore.


This thread is nothing, if you want to see something long sand me a PM.....you know you want to.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> This thread is nothing, if you want to see something long sand me a PM.....you know you want to.


 
Ya search up john H...LONG ASS threads!


Jodi, ure too kind!    A warning, I never won anything, ever before!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2006)

Focus said:


> This is the most disgraceful thread I've ever come across in my life.
> Unfortunetly there are people out there that can't come to accept anything except their own opinions. It really sucks, how immature these minds are.
> 
> The hate is unnecessary on this thread, and shouldn't be tolerated. I'm personally a hetersexual, but do I feel awful for any homosexual who has to read this, knowing this board is plagued with such ignorance.
> ...



*
OMG... What a bleeding heart whine session...
Why don't you let anyone gay fight their own battles?

As for you being heterosexual...
I disagree, because after reading this post I think you truly are gay*


----------



## Focus (Aug 26, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> *
> OMG... What a bleeding heart whine session...
> Why don't you let anyone gay fight their own battles?
> 
> ...



wow asshole - im definetly not gay... why would i mask myself on the INTERNET

is that how you look at things? look the other way? bistander effect? you really dont think this is at all wrong here... foolish. I hope you someday come to some sense


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Do we have the longest thread on this board. I've never seen a thread this long begore.



lawl, are you serious? This thread is nothing. I can think of several that are 1000 + that aren't in online journals.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2006)

i think when someone starts saying another members child is giving blowjobs and so on they have gone way over the line and it is about as malicious as you can get. it's not funny, he wasn't kidding and no member here should have to tolerate that kind of abuse.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Do we have the longest thread on this board. I've never seen a thread this long begore.



No, and your ignorance of IM is only beaten by your ignorance of life.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 26, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i think when someone starts saying another members child is giving blowjobs and so on they have gone way over the line and it is about as malicious as you can get. it's not funny, he wasn't kidding and no member here should have to tolerate that kind of abuse.



Suck it up. Quit whining. It's the internet. Like their child is really giving blowjobs. Come on.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 26, 2006)

KelJu said:


> No, and your ignorance of IM is only beaten by your ignorance of life.



Lets just repeat what you've said already. Real creative. I can see your parents really nurtured your imagination as a child.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 26, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Suck it up. Quit whining. It's the internet. Like their child is really giving blowjobs. Come on.


 
I get that, and I did mention I didnt care for those comments...But put yourself in different shoes for a moment... 

Say uy have a daughter and some punk kid starts calling her a whore, slut, bitch or cock sucker...internet or not, U may not like it.

Food for thought kiddo!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Lets just repeat what you've said already. Real creative. I can see your parents really nurtured your imagination as a child.



I never said that or anything like that. I have never said anything about your parents or your upbringing. Please learn to comprehend what you read. I know you aren't very smart, but at least try.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 26, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> I get that, and I did mention I didnt care for those comments...But put yourself in different shoes for a moment...
> 
> Say uy have a daughter and some punk kid starts calling her a whore, slut, bitch or cock sucker...internet or not, U may not like it.
> 
> Food for thought kiddo!



Of course if someone was saying that to her face or to me I would be pissed, but that is not the case here. I'm so sick of everyone being so protective of everything.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 26, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I never said that or anything like that. I have never said anything about your parents or your upbringing. Please learn to comprehend what you read. I know you aren't very smart, but at least try.



Yea what you said was prolly worse than ignorant. Do you really want to take a look at all the insults you've directed towards me in your posts. Wow. And I'm the one who is ignorant, right?


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 26, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Of course if someone was saying that to her face or to me I would be pissed, but that is not the case here. I'm so sick of everyone being so protective of everything.


 
It is the case... when U quote someone's post and respond to it, ure presumed to be speaking to them no?

Its not being protective, we can have fun and take each other for rides on here (btw, I love play fighting online, its all in good fun) but like everything else in life, certain lines or boundaries are just better left uncrossed ya know!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Suck it up. Quit whining. It's the internet. Like their child is really giving blowjobs. Come on.




  i really doubt you'd have the balls to talk to anyone's face like you are talking in this thread. if you did you'd not be sitting there in your little chair playing big man talking shit to a woman. you'd be at a hospital getting your teeth surgically removed from your lungs. trust me you won't last long here. you ignorant twats never have what it takes to hang with the big dogs for long. 

 and _you_ suck it up. gay guys don't want anything to do with you n don't give a shit what you do in your bedroom. if you are unable to just not think about what they are doing in theirs maybe you _are_ a little too curious. deal with it. your over dramatic opposition is laughably transparent.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i really doubt you'd have the balls to talk to anyone's face like you are talking in this thread. if you did you'd not be sitting there in your little chair playing big man talking shit to a woman. you'd be at a hospital getting your teeth surgically removed from your lungs. trust me you won't last long here. you ignorant twats never have what it takes to hang with the big dogs for long.
> 
> and _you_ suck it up. gay guys don't want anything to do with you n don't give a shit what you do in your bedroom. if you are unable to just not think about what they are doing in theirs maybe you _are_ a little too curious. deal with it. your over dramatic opposition is laughably transparent.







crazy_enough said:


> I get that, and I did mention I didnt care for those comments...But put yourself in different shoes for a moment...
> 
> Say uy have a daughter and some punk kid starts calling her a whore, slut, bitch or cock sucker...internet or not, U may not like it.
> 
> Food for thought kiddo!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2006)

Focus said:


> wow asshole - im definetly not gay... why would i mask myself on the INTERNET
> 
> is that how you look at things? look the other way? bistander effect? you really dont think this is at all wrong here... foolish. I hope you someday come to some sense



How about... Its none of your business.
Why do you think you need to stick your nose into
other peoples lives, without being asked to do so?

and don't call me an asshole...

you less than 200 posting
bleeding heart,
get a job,
stay off the internet,
no life havin',
jerk


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Yea what you said was prolly worse than ignorant. Do you really want to take a look at all the insults you've directed towards me in your posts. Wow. And I'm the one who is ignorant, right?



SHUT UP! You are a moron. Please for the love of whatever god you believe in, shut the fuck up.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Yea what you said was *prolly* worse than *ignorant*. Do you really want to take a look at all the insults you've directed towards me in your posts. Wow. And I'm the one who is *ignorant*, right?


Nice English Einstein.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Most important things in life:
> 1. God



 okay maybe this explains some of it. and i see from your earlier posts a) you are 17 tops and b) you're genuinely interested in fitness

 maybe your age and the fact that you haven't been overly vicious qualify you for a break here. it takes a bit of life experience to devolop a sensitivity to issues that sometimes don't come into our lives untill we near adulthood.

 im is a pretty cool place to hang out and part of the reasons why is that a lot of us have formed close friendships and respect each other internet or not. and given that you'll find we often have each other's backs. if you get nasty with one of us you're going to be fighting the lot of us. 

 it's perfectly ok to not agree with something or not understand it. but it's *not* ok to be a fucking asshole about it. and it certainly is not okay to treat other members with less respect than you would have them treat you with. differing opinions or not.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i think when someone starts saying another members child is giving blowjobs and so on they have gone way over the line and it is about as malicious as you can get. it's not funny, he wasn't kidding and no member here should have to tolerate that kind of abuse.



I'm a goanna maliciously abuse you, way over the line,
if'n you doan shutup, N' git back in the kitchen woa-mun!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2006)

shut up caveman. lol.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 26, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm a goanna maliciously abuse you, way over the line,
> if'n you doan shutup, N' git back in the kitchen woa-mun!!


 

dork!  U in trouble now !


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> dork!  U in trouble now !



Does this include a spanking???

(from both of you I hope)


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 26, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Does this include a spanking???
> 
> (from both of you I hope)


 

U would enjoy that WAY too much!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> U would enjoy that WAY too much!!!



Maybe...  Maybe not...

Depends on if there was love to follow -


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 26, 2006)

KelJu said:


> SHUT UP! You are a moron. Please for the love of whatever god you believe in, shut the fuck up.



Why don't you make me.


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 26, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> okay maybe this explains some of it. and i see from your earlier posts a) you are 17 tops and b) you're genuinely interested in fitness
> 
> maybe your age and the fact that you haven't been overly vicious qualify you for a break here. it takes a bit of life experience to devolop a sensitivity to issues that sometimes don't come into our lives untill we near adulthood.
> 
> ...



Okay then. Lets look at what happened here. I answered the question that the thread posed. I was the one that was initially insulted for my views.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2006)

i'm not sure if straight men are _instinctively_ less understanding of homosexuality than  straight women are or not but there may be something to that. something i've found a little amusing is that on myspace straight women always post pics of hot women in comments to each other and in comments to men. pics like this






for a couple weeks now i've been thinking it'd be funny to see straight guys post something like this

(ignore the text on pic)





hey bob, how's it going? have a nice day.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 26, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Okay then. Lets look at what happened here. I answered the question that the thread posed. I was the one that was initially insulted for my views.


 

The only reason why u got such responses, is that u tend to be rather offensve in expressing your opinions...Noone is asking that u be all politicaly correct and shit, but posting stating an opinion does not need to equal being an ass. Its all in the way u express yourself, sometimes, a little tact and class goes a LONG way!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 26, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not sure if straight men are _instinctively_ less understanding of homosexuality than straight women are or not but there may be something to that. something i've found a little amusing is that on myspace straight women always post pics of hot women in comments to each other and in comments to men. pics like this
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> ...


 

LMAO, "Hey bob"


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2006)

That would be amusing to see!  You know it wouldn't ever happen because then they might be considered to have homosexual tendancies 

You are so right though on what you said.  Most straight women don't fear homosexuality.  I know several lesbians and gay men and it doesn't phase me in the slightest.  Now add a hetero male to the group or conversation and with most of them, you can see the the tension in their face and the uneasiness.  I look at them and think, wtf?  Do you think that he is just going to jump on you or something?  Many fear homosexuals so much and it doesn't make sense to me because most gays want nothing to do with straights on a sexual level.

I work with a gay guy and he's such a hoot!  I love working with him on projects.  I see the level of discomfort that people have when they are around him or have to work with him.  It's truley sad.  He's learned to live with it and hopes that someday people will not be so judgemental.  I feel for him.  It's not like he runs around announcing it though either, but you can tell without being told that he is gay.


----------



## MyK (Aug 26, 2006)

every female is bisexual!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2006)

i wonder what straight men really fear the most. homosexuality or the reaction they know they'd get? if a woman admits she has experimented she's not going to take much ribbing at all in fact she will get a lot of pats on the back from even straight males. what if a guy said " well i was curious so i tried it..."


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2006)

it's going to be a very hard job to change such deep-seated ideological differences but it has to be done. maybe knowing the difficulty of the battle is why we react so strongly when faced with opinions we seek to leave behind us as we progress.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2006)

I think as you see some of the baby boomers die off things will change a bit.  I'm not saying it will be 100% socially acceptable but the younger generations are much more acceptable than when we were growing up.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2006)

we can hope.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 26, 2006)

Ignorance is the key here.  I know when I was young and dumb, raging with hormones,  I was a big Homophobe.  However many things have changed as I have gotten older, and educated myself a little more.

There are alot bigger things to worry about then what someone is doing in the bedroom.  Too each there own.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I think as you see some of the baby boomers die off things will change a bit.  I'm not saying it will be 100% socially acceptable but the younger generations are much more acceptable than when we were growing up.



Pshhh - 
With all these fundamentalist christians running around nowadays?
(there are other troublesome fundamentalists too, but I mention
the bible thumpers because they are the most popular,
and seen as normal and acceptable in the states)


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 26, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> The only reason why u got such responses, is that u tend to be rather offensve in expressing your opinions...Noone is asking that u be all politicaly correct and shit, but posting stating an opinion does not need to equal being an ass. Its all in the way u express yourself, sometimes, a little tact and class goes a LONG way!



I meant in my very first post in this thread. I'll admit the rest were offensive to some.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 26, 2006)

So just because I use hairspray and gel to put up my mohawk it means im metro?? wow..


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 26, 2006)

Personaly, I dont need for homosexuality to be "socialy acceptable"... I do not care, and truthfully, once I came out, started dating and ultimately got married, I realized quickly who true friends/loved ones were. I had to handle not speaking to my parents, childrens grandparents for 5 years over their ignorance and anger...They regret this shit now, weve been speaking again since Jan 06 and they understand the harm that they caused over something very stupid....I dont give a shit if they fuck from the front or back, why should anyone care what happens when I get down and dirty? coz after all, that is the one and only difference between my relationship and a straight one!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 26, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> Personaly, I dont need for homosexuality to be "socialy acceptable"... I do not care, and truthfully, once I came out, started dating and ultimately got married, I realized quickly who true friends/loved ones were. I had to handle not speaking to my parents, childrens grandparents for 5 years over their ignorance and anger...They regret this shit now, weve been speaking again since Jan 06 and they understand the harm that they caused over something very stupid....*I dont give a shit if they fuck from the front or back, why should anyone care what happens when I get down and dirty?* coz after all, that is the one and only difference between my relationship and a straight one!




   Nice


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2006)

bio-chem said:


> if sex is beautiful, you must be doing it wrong. anything that includes the naked male anatomy can not in anyway be considered beautiful. fun, amazing, or many other adjetives, but beautiful? not so much


That would depend on side of the field you play, straight or gay.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 26, 2006)

_I think heterosexual men have a hard time accepting gays it is not only because gay men have sex with other men, it is also because they think hot women are disgusting. How wrong is that? Most guys do most things because of women, work out to look better, get a nice job to impress women and so on. Then comes a guy and say "those huge boobs look gross".  

_


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2006)

Focus said:


> This is the most disgraceful thread I've ever come across in my life.
> Unfortunetly there are people out there that can't come to accept anything except their own opinions. It really sucks, how immature these minds are.
> 
> The hate is unnecessary on this thread, and shouldn't be tolerated. I'm personally a hetersexual, but do I feel awful for any homosexual who has to read this, knowing this board is plagued with such ignorance.
> ...


 
I have seen more hate on gays on other forums than I have on this one, in fact I this forum has quite a few gay members. The most prolific being Foreman and John H. who coincindently both own 11'' penises.


----------



## MyK (Aug 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I have seen more hate on gays on other forums than I have on this one, in fact I this forum has quite a few gay members. The most prolific being Foreman and John H. who coincindently both own 11'' penises.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I have seen more hate on gays on other forums than I have on this one, in fact I this forum has quite a few gay members. The most prolific being Foreman and John H. who coincindently both own 11'' penises.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I have seen more hate on gays on other forums than I have on this one, in fact I this forum has quite a few gay members. The most prolific being Foreman and John H. who coincindently both own 11'' penises.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 26, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


>


I remember that. But it wasn't a shock absorber he was using


----------



## maniclion (Aug 26, 2006)

footballmaniac said:


> Why are you people so accepting of queers? No wonder America is going down the shitter.


I wish I had a gay son, and his name were Alexander the Great, I think I woud send him to your state first for a good pummeling.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/celebxxx.html


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I remember that. But it wasn't a shock absorber he was using



I wanted to use that one, but...
You erased the dildo...

...










_"Now if you could only erase Big-Dyldo!"_


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/celebxxx.html


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 27, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I think as you see some of the baby boomers die off things will change a bit.  I'm not saying it will be 100% socially acceptable but the younger generations are much more acceptable than when we were growing up.




Really? I blame the Baby Boomers for the declining moral values of this country. (No, attack dogs..not relating to this topic).  This generation implanted the idea of "do whatever feels good" rather than doing what you should.  Look how different the country has become since their generation have become the "leaders." 

I wouldn't be surprised to see the country split up again eventually: North & South. The two sides are such polar opposites.  However, I really don't care anymore. I always worried where the country was going & the selfish attitudes people had, but I'll worry about raising my family & my family alone.  The country can devour itself, but my kids will have a good foundation.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

busyLivin said:


> Really? I blame the Baby Boomers for the declining moral values of this country. (No, attack dogs..not relating to this topic).  This generation implanted the idea of "do whatever feels good" rather than doing what you should.  Look how different the country has become since their generation have become the "leaders."
> 
> *I wouldn't be surprised to see the country split up again eventually: North & South. The two sides are such polar opposites.*  However, I really don't care anymore. I always worried where the country was going & the selfish attitudes people had, but I'll worry about raising my family & my family alone.  The country can devour itself, but my kids will have a good foundation.



I lived in both the North and South and I don't agree with this. Why do you think that?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> I lived in both the North and South and I don't agree with this. Why do you think that?



He did it because it's an easy split to layout.  It hearkens back to the Civil War.  

As for blaming baby boomers for most of what is wrong in the US today, I agree with it to a large extent, but I believe that the lion's share of the blame can be laid on the shitty "Me" mentality that started in the 60s.  Everything was "Me" except when it came to self-responsibility.  Then it was "someone else."

Gays talk about how they are born gay, well...I was born conservative.  I was born and raised in a very liberal household.  Hell, I'm the only non-Democrat in my family.  Just call me "Alex."  For as long as I can remember, I've hated hippies and all that they stand for: absolute hedonism with no responsibility.  I hate those fuckers with a searing passion and wish they'd all died horrible deaths back in the 60s.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 27, 2006)

DOMS said:


> He did it because it's an easy split to layout.  It hearkens back to the Civil War.
> 
> *As for blaming baby boomers for most of what is wrong in the US today, I agree with it to a large extent, but I believe that the lion's share of the blame can be laid on the shitty "Me" mentality that started in the 60s.  Everything was "Me" except when it came to self-responsibility.  Then it was "someone else."*
> 
> Gays talk about how they are born gay, well...I was born conservative.  I was born and raised in a very liberal household.  Hell, I'm the only non-Democrat in my family.  Just call me "Alex."  For as long as I can remember, I've hated hippies and all that they stand for: absolute hedonism with no responsibility.  I hate those fuckers with a searing passion and wish they'd all died horrible deaths back in the 60s.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2006)

DOMS said:


> He did it because it's an easy split to layout.  It hearkens back to the Civil War.
> 
> As for blaming baby boomers for most of what is wrong in the US today, I agree with it to a large extent, but I believe that the lion's share of the blame can be laid on the shitty "Me" mentality that started in the 60s.  Everything was "Me" except when it came to self-responsibility.  Then it was "someone else."
> 
> Gays talk about how they are born gay, well...I was born conservative.  I was born and raised in a very liberal household.  Hell, I'm the only non-Democrat in my family.  Just call me "Alex."  For as long as I can remember, I've hated hippies and all that they stand for: absolute hedonism with no responsibility.  I hate those fuckers with a searing passion and wish they'd all died horrible deaths back in the 60s.




 
Thats good shit, but I would like to add something to it. I hate the general small minded thinking of the hardcore neo-conservative jerks on the right as well as the no bathing, no job, lazy fuckwad hippies on the left.

Here is my proposal: We put all of these war mongering homosexual fearing conservatives in that machine from the movie, _The Fly_, then we put those liberal, pc, touchy feely fruits in along with them. We splice them together to become a new people. The people will be:

Open minded towards other people's rights to do whatever the hell they want to with their body as long as it doesn't directly hurt someone else

Willing to lay the smack down on anyone who attacks us directly, but has enough common sense to not fuck with other people for political reasons

Takes responsibility for the outcome of their own lives instead of expecting the government to do everything for them

Know the value of a good work ethic and a well rounded education

Except other people as fellow humans and American, and burying the race issue once and for all.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

If only!


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2006)

Then we elect Jeff Goldblum into office.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 27, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I wanted to use that one, but...
> You erased the dildo...
> 
> ...
> ...


I have been more G-rated for about a year now, around the time Hank and Vissor came around.


----------

